# Kennedy on cats



## Victor (Sep 12, 2019)

Ask not what your cat can do for you, ask what you can do for your cat.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 12, 2019)

Sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 12, 2019)

So true and somehow they make their wants and needs pretty clear right from the beginning. One of my cats had me going from supermarket to supermarket trying to find the exact flavor cat food she wanted. If I gave her something else she gave me a look that would kill. I still loved them all and miss them so much.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2019)

Cats aren't saying "Meow".......they are saying "ME Now."


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh (Sep 12, 2019)

Oh PUTTERTATS 'R' US ! thread, a lifesaver, lets see concerning that first post 
[ cool !* Victor* ] and this part will be like super-superrrrrelative of course and not strictly PARROTING something I seem to be fond of at times that was a joke still with me eh, I was thinking, seens how I'm out of frames eh! it would be a nice addition to:::::::

     Modern WOMEN'S & Man's PROVERBS tome: Ch. 214:32) '_Ask
not what cat can do for you but what you can do for cat._'
      . . .  comments
________ : Seems about right with these two fluffypants on my keyboard here.
misc.:  Poopydoops and
Mr. (full of himself) Puffypants ,
very high minded







 now where was that gif at ....? brb.  PERFECT ! eh now I've my catercult post in for the day and it wasn't even caterday boo!, k, and to borrow one from deep down in the states laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Ya`ll!


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2019)

Dogs have owners. Cats have staff.


----------

